# Identifying Barnett Magnum Bands



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm knew to the forum and a new to slingshots as well. I live in Sweden and here there the sling shot market is very limited to say the least.
I am looking to buy Barnett Magnum Bands for my Diablo sling shot and only found one retailer who stocks Barnett replacement bands.
The Problem is that they are very ignorant and couldn't answer me when I asked if it was the standard or the magnum bands they stocked.
One is yellow and one is orange, that's all the answer I could get.
I browsed through some American retailers and found that the magnum bands come in both yellow and orange and so does the standard bands.
Even the package seems to lock the same both for magnum and standard bands, it doesn't appear to say
"Magnum" on the package.
Is there any way to determine by looking at the package if they are magnum or standard I would be happy to know so I could as the only "well stocked" retailer here in Sweden.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I may be wrong but I believe the magnums have a thicker wall thickness than the regulars. I would visually inspect each set before purchasing to ensure I was getting the heavier draw sets.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have heard terrible things about the barnett tubes. I have never shot them so I cannot say. The trumark RRT bands are what I would put on the barnett.


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I could, but the store is very far away so I have to order them.
If there was a visible difference, like on the package I could email them and ask about package.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are ordering them anyway ... why not just purchase them online?


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats the problem, its the only retailer who stocks barnett bands here in Sweden and I want to know before I place an order.


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats the problem, its the only retailer who stocks barnett bands here in Sweden and I want to know before I place an order.


----------



## Termi (Dec 26, 2009)

Widde said:


> Thats the problem, its the only retailer who stocks barnett bands here in Sweden and I want to know before I place an order.


Hello,

i have 3 original sealed Barnett Bandsets (1 in red, 2 in natural).
I ordered them as magnum bands. They are very similar to the black Trumark rr2 heavy pull Bands.
If you are interested, i can send you the 3 bandsets for 20 EUR including shipping as a letter.
I live in Germany.

Termi


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Termi but I think I will do a little more investigating before/if I place my order. It doesn't by any chance say "Magnum" or anything on the package?


----------



## Termi (Dec 26, 2009)

Widde said:


> Thats the problem, its the only retailer who stocks barnett bands here in Sweden and I want to know before I place an order.


On the package is standing:
High performance replacement power bands.

They are the same bands which where on my Barnett Cobra.
On the package of the Cobra the bands are called magum bands.
So they must be the same.


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

But it stands the exact same thing on the package of the standard replacement bands, it's very confusing to say the least, I even emailed Barnett and asked them if there are any visible difference in the package of the two bands they are making but I have'nt got an answer from them in a week or so.


----------

